# Starov vs. Kadochnikov, is this going too far?



## Gerardo Mendoza S

Hello to everyone:

Many members in this forum know about the separation of the former Kadochnikov Systema student and administrator Mr. Vadim Starov of their teacher, Mr. Alexei Kadochnikov some years ago.

Just some hours ago Mr. Starov upload a new videoclip about a fight (?) with the representative of Kadochnikov school  in Moscow, 3 days ago:





 
Anyone have more information about this?

Or the official position  of both parts?

Opinions please?

I hope to not fault to forums rules, I apologize If I am doing it.

Please excuse my bad english.
Thanks in advance

Respectfully:

Gerardo


----------



## erich

whatever that is I am not impressed.


----------



## Furtry

As some one said; 'what a disgrace'.


----------



## Tez3

Well the first bit wasn't real was it, he probably only hit him once and the video has been changed to make it look like mutliple hits lol!

It's a tussle that's all, no one seems surprised or bothered, if they are both fighters I can't say I'm impressed with their abilities! I would have expected a more interesting fight tbh. boring!!


----------



## milosmalic

> This video has been removed by the user.


Whatever it was, my opinion about "_Starov vs. Kadochnikov, is this going too far?_" is that Starov has gone too far long time ago. Also, IMHO there is no Starov vs. Kadochnikov, there is only Starov vs. old self.

Dart Vader at his best.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

Milos,
You did not miss anything of importance. Frankly I have no idea why anyone would have even bothered to post such a .........

A complete waste of band width and utter nonsense.

MJ


----------



## Tez3

Mark Jakabcsin said:


> Milos,
> You did not miss anything of importance. Frankly I have no idea why anyone would have even bothered to post such a .........
> 
> A complete waste of band width and utter nonsense.
> 
> MJ


 
:lfao:

Well I certainly couldn't recommend their fighting skills lol!


----------



## Tensei85

Check Bullshido Vadim Starov Lineage & Products:

I would post the link but it won't allow me, I guess maybe offensive language?


----------

